# 2014 silverado



## Chevycrazyman (Dec 5, 2008)

http://www.chevrolet.com/2014-silverado-pickup-trucks.html

still sinking in


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Already a discussion on this but whatever.....Silverado is growing on me, Sierra is DAMN fine


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I just don't like it....I like the current model....However I will wait on GMC


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Thats beautiful, aren't silverados and sierras the same truck (minor differences?)


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Both have horrible wheel wells. And the interior is lacking compared to Dodge/Ford.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

From my experience as a teen with all 3 makes, between me and my dad.

Ford - nice, but the engine kept blowing up even after the ford dealer repaired it (3-4 times and under 95K miles)

Dodge - rust

Chevy/GMC - holding up, good engine, not as nice interior


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Yea the GMC and Chevy are the same...but usually the GMC and Chevy has some different style cues. I have friends that own Dodge and Ford and they tell me they like the chevy interior better than theirs and they say its a better ride. I personally prefer Chevy/GMC overall.

However this new one, i think I will need to see it in person to make a final decision.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Here is the sierra


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

You have to watch there unveil. I think moter trend has it on there website. Both trucks are to differnt to an extent. I always had GMC and will wait for the HD to come out. I have had 3 trucks. Since 2007 we have switched to all GM trucks. All HD's. Some gas, some diesel. They have been great for me. They handle the boss plows, the snow ex sanders, the trailers with equipment very well thus far. My personal truck /work truck will be traded when the HD's come out. I have a 2003 chevy, then a 07,08,09,mine is an 11. We run trucks to the 150K range. So besides tires, I am in need of a starter though on the 03 right now and battery, knock on wood we have been going great.


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

Cool - old superduty front end is back


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

I like it for the most part. I think the fenders look too much like the GMC Terrain.

I like the gauges on the dash but hate the stereo area.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

plowguy43;1538174 said:


> Both have horrible wheel wells. And the interior is lacking compared to Dodge/Ford.


Not sure about the interior, but x2 on the wheel wells. I'm a Ford guy through and through but that grill/front view looks good. Then you see the side view...


----------



## Theplower (Nov 24, 2012)

The Wheel Wells looks very... square.


----------



## ShadeScapesInc. (Jan 20, 2005)

ugggly. Looks like they stole styling from a tonka truck


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I could be bias here....but I like the GMC better...I would buy it before the Chevy...I didn't feel this way about the last model I liked the Chevy better.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

framing square wheel wells. gross


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Just when I thought the front end couldn't get any lower....


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Looking forward to the Sierra HD's myself also. The 1500's look awesome.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I actually really like the truck. Myself being a Chevy owner, and my father now a GMC owner, I would take either.


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm waiting to see pictures of the WT and not the $50k commuter truck for an accountant.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

kurtandshan;1538627 said:


> Not sure about the interior, .


I'll take the Dodge interior anyday over the new Chevy, mind you the leather on these seats are from the "Longhorn" edition...


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Nothing innovative with the new look....... Same old worn out modern bow tie. My 2 cents....

GM used to make a damn fine product years ago. I just can't say the same anymore. Especially since the government stepped in. That REALLY made me dislike GM even more. Same for Chrysler....


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Ford had the same, the bailout for them was by means of the bailout to the bank that carries the largest line of credit ever given to a automaker.
It is a play on words


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Squires;1541102 said:


> Ford had the same, the bailout for them was by means of the bailout to the bank that carries the largest line of credit ever given to a automaker.
> It is a play on words


Call it what you want.... The fact is the US government has about a 30 some percent share in the "new GM". Dealing with the government with such a large amount is like dealing with the mob..... Once you're in their pocket, you don't come out. Which is why you see "the new GM" rolling out tax payer subsidized electric turds that never reach their lofty sales goals. They NEED to offer a large tax credit to sell these, otherwise the numbers would be worse than they already are.
Oh, and they're getting ready to roll out the "Spark"..... Another brilliant idea by the wizards of smart! lol.
To me GM has been mismanaged since the 70's. Not saying everything they've done since then is bad...... But the majority of it hasn't been on par with competition.
Don't get me wrong, Ford deals with government loans, every auto company does. With the government standards and regulations onslaught on the auto industry, you need government money to assist in becoming compliant.

I find it to be sad honestly. What was once a shining American icon has been mismanaged to a slow and agonizing death it seems. What a waist.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

It really pissed me off when Chevy changed up there packages, they did away with the LS now you have your LT and LTZ. LT used to be loaded up until i think 06 then the whole LTZ b.S. started, LTZ is way more then the LT model. the interior on the Lt looks horrible so for now on i have went to ford, just a better truck all around.


----------



## Cmplt Grnd Pros (Oct 10, 2012)

In the past year, I've owned a 2006 Dodge 1500 and a 2007 Chevy 3500. They were two different animals, and I have different opinions about both. The Chevy is more comfortable to drive, even being a 3500. The seats are comfortable, but, they do tend to lack interior wise. My Dodge was a terrible ride, thousands of dollars spent on the front end to try to fix a "shaking" when driving 45+, and nothing fixed it. In my personal opinon, all my work pick up trucks will be chevy, dump trucks will be ford (450's and 550's) and if I ever get just a personal truck, I'd get another Dodge. I do miss it...


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Cmplt Grnd Pros;1543088 said:


> In the past year, I've owned a 2006 Dodge 1500 and a 2007 Chevy 3500. They were two different animals, and I have different opinions about both. The Chevy is more comfortable to drive, even being a 3500. The seats are comfortable, but, they do tend to lack interior wise. My Dodge was a terrible ride, thousands of dollars spent on the front end to try to fix a "shaking" when driving 45+, and nothing fixed it. In my personal opinon, all my work pick up trucks will be chevy, dump trucks will be ford (450's and 550's) and if I ever get just a personal truck, I'd get another Dodge. I do miss it...


Unfortunetly the 06-08 Dodge's were the worst of the worst for Dodge (Quality wise). It was when Daimler was bleeding Chrysler dry of all its money and was cutting any expenses left & right (Need not look any further than the interior).

09+ Dodge Trucks are leaps and bounds nicer in every way. The ride is way better then before, interior is much more refined (take a look above at the pic I posted), and the quality is getting much better all around. Drivetrain is solid, and with the new 8 speed coming in late 2013, the 1500 will be even quicker and better mpg's than it currently is.

The 2013 Ram 3500 looks to be the one to get - Cummins Diesel (385HP 450ft/lbs) backed by a 6 speed AISIN trans, Radius Arm Front Suspension with higher Capactiy, New frame, etc.

EDIT - Sorry for the Rant on a Chevy Thread, the 06-08 dodge's left a bad taste in a lot of peoples mouths.


----------



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

ugly! Government Motors is lacking in the design field... And its SO LOW in the front, you could ever have bumper damage from a parking lot curb. thats pretty bad, its not supposed to be a car!
Interior is ugly, front is ugly, wheel wells are ugly.. GM is designing with a t-square and nothing else.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

plowguy43;1543214 said:


> .The 2013 Ram 3500 looks to be the one to get - Cummins Diesel (385HP 450ft/lbs) backed by a 6 speed AISIN trans, Radius Arm Front Suspension with higher Capactiy, New frame, etc.
> 
> EDIT - Sorry for the Rant on a Chevy Thread, the 06-08 dodge's left a bad taste in a lot of peoples mouths.


I just read about the 13 3500s in Diesel Power mag, they do sound and look legit.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Stik208;1543420 said:


> I just read about the 13 3500s in Diesel Power mag, they do sound and look legit.


Too bad they now have DEF.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gotta love the EPA


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

plowguy43;1544001 said:


> Gotta love the EPA


They make our world so much more cleaner, greener, and just down right easier to live in. Come to think of it, I'm not sure where I'd be in life without the governments care, and concern about my well being, and the well being of our surroundings. Such a great group of humans they are.
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ain't that the truth.

I'm wanting to see the more "base" models of these trucks - Silverado/Sierra. I'm sure they all aren't going to use projector headlamps, so I want to see the lower end models.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

kurtandshan;1538627 said:


> Not sure about the interior, but x2 on the wheel wells. I'm a Ford guy through and through but that grill/front view looks good. Then you see the side view...


Well, that makes sense given that the grill looks alot like the super duty grill, with a different middle insert! The fog lights are also in the same place and are the same shape as the superduty! So, being a superduty owner, I like the grill too! Thumbs Up


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

wow, i don't even know where to begin...

i guess i will start with DAMN, that is ugly...chevy and GMC have continued to be the ugliest trucks on the road...and the front end somehow continues to nose dive which blows my mind, it's a ******* truck, it barely has ground clearance to clear a speed bump...the only good thing about chevy and gmc is they have a decent track record overall, no major problems or years to stay away from...i'm not talking ***** on them, because it's not like they are worthless trucks, i just think they are plain ugly and the bumper touching the ground just irritates me, never liked their interior either...'07-'12 were the only one's that looked good on the outside

the dodges are ok, but it's just their damn rust problems...the rust on a dodge is just insane, BUT i've heard they have fixed that in the last year or so, or are at least doing something about it for the new models...obviously the cummins is the best diesel...their transmissions have also been very problematic, almost their Achilles heal...the main thing i don't understand from dodge is how their interior wasn't all that bad from '94-'01, but from '02-'08ish they were absolutely terrible...all in all tho, it looks like dodge within the last few years are making some huge changes for the better, i hear the interior now might be the best, still has the cummins, and have fixed the rust issue...not sure on the looks, i think their last change was ugly in '08...i think their best looking trucks were '94-'01

ford is my preference...best overall package...obviously they have had some issues with their engines, but that's about it...7.3 was great, but messed up with the '03-'07 6.0, especially the earlier years...with that being said theres a few things you can do to a 6.0 to make it a great engine, although that's not my first choice...then the 6.4 came out in '08-'10 and to be honest i think it's a great engine if you delete the dpf and add a straight pipe, egr delete, and add an intake...the newest 6.7 has been a great engine to my knowledge so far, no major problems...as far as looks goes, i think ford has everyone beat...my favorite year/model is '08-'10, best looking truck on the street...the '11 and newer changed a little bit, not much as they always do, but don't look quite as good as the previous model...ford hasn't really had any transmission or rust problems...we have two fords and two dodges, last week both dodges were in the shop...i do love the MPG's on the cummins tho, we plowed for 9 hours the other day during the storm and only used 1/4 tank in each truck...my 6.4 PowerStroke would have been empty


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

I am all Ford but the 08-10 are my least favorite for the single fact that I CAN'T STAND the headlughts UNDER the turn signals...hideous. At least now they disguise it.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

ford has not built a truck that looks good since 1997


----------

